# Tropheus Tank finally done



## aqualoon1 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thought I'd post here and share as this has been a project that shouldn't have taken as long as it did.

Started setting up a 125 Gallon Tropheus Tank back in June, after finally finishing it and stocking it the tank started to leak 3 weeks later. This was back in Mid July and as of last Friday I finally got everything back up and running. Ran into some delays that took longer then they should be this should now be set barring any other disasters.






125 Gallon Oceanic Tank - 10 Ikola ~ 15 Red Rainbow~ 15 Nkonde
Universal Rocks 3D Background
White Play Sand
Ohko Dragon Stone Rock
FX6 - Hydor Koralia Evo 1500 - Eheim Jager 200w


----------



## TimothyHD (Jan 29, 2017)

Can almost hear the chorus, "Food, food, food, food...". Beautiful tank!


----------



## arlauletta (May 3, 2017)

im jealous


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Currently in the process of trying to convince the money manager, aka "the wife", that I need another tank in our house so I can start either a tropheus or a red bulu point colony. I've been wanting to do a single species tank, just like the simplicity of it.


----------



## Kipling (Mar 18, 2017)

Beautiful.
Are they as active as that all the time?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Gosh those red rainbows are stunning.

Good looking tank, looks like you have a good current going right to left, judging by how they are swimming.

@kipling - the Pemba tropheus in my tank are like that anytime I'm in the room. They are always begging for more food, quite puppy-like in that way.


----------



## aqualoon1 (Oct 24, 2016)

Kipling said:


> Beautiful.
> Are they as active as that all the time?


Yup, I call them my water dogs because they are always begging for food. I do smaller feedings 2-4 times a day (2-3 times on weekdays, weekends I throw an extra feeding in there).

Have this tank in my living room and I find myself just watching the fish instead of watching TV/PS4/Xbox. They are a beautiful distraction and I'm really happy that they have done so well. Have always wanted to keep Tropheus, they've been on my fish-wish-list for over 5 years now.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

It's a great looking tank and group of Tropheus. I always found it hard to chose a light that brings out the best colours in each type.
ie: 67,00k for Linangu, 10,00k and 6,500k combo for Moops. Looks like you've found a light that brings them all out nicely.
Do you have any concerns re: crossbreeding?


----------



## Read (Feb 18, 2017)

Beautiful fish!
I need some Red Rainbow and Nkonde for myself


----------

